# Jet Swet



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

What are your thoughts on these? Is it a product worth having in the real world, or a solution for a problem that doesn't come up enough to justify one.

I had a call the other day where the homeowner was in a condo complex (shared meter) and had a gate valve that I wasn't comfortable touching. But she had a ton of work that she wanted to get done, rebuild some shower valves, faucets, angle stops, expansion tank was hanging on pex, etc, etc.

Many plumbers told her they wouldn't touch it, she didn't want to pay, and go through the hasle of the HOA, etc.

I called the boss to see how to price shutting down the whole building, and she wouldn't go for it, so nothing moved forward other than I fixed the exp tank and did some drain work.

So scenario 1:

I shut the ball valve, it holds, or mostly holds, I put in a jet swet to stop the trickle, sweat on a ball valve, and the gate breaks closed. HO is without water for who knows how long till the HOA contacts everyone and shuts down the meter, etc.

Scenario 2:

I shut gate valve, cut pipe, and water starts spraying cause gate is broke open, I jam in a jet swet, and get water to stop, then sweat on a ball valve and she now has a good main valve, and the gate is just gonna stay where it is.


Either scenario was not worth the risk, according to the boss, which I am fine with.

But I am curious, would you consider a jet swet a back up in case the gate was broke in the open position and the cut was made.........?

Could it stop 60psi of water in a 3/4 pipe, saving a flood?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

NO It will not hold against pressure, it is designed to stop a trickle of water that
comes though the pipe that prevents you from soldering, or gluing pipe,

In your case I would recommend a freezing kit, freeze the pipe,
solder on a new ball valve :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Your scenarios don't make really make sense. If you close the gate valve and it breaks in the open position? Open a faucet you'll know not to cut the pipe.

It breaks closed, now you have no choice but to close the main or the branch that goes to there.

I wouldn't mess with a system if valve that doesn't fully close. Are you going to pay for the flood of all the apartments below? Sure if it dribbles and you have enough room can put a jet swet. Still you take the risk!

Or even better a SB ball valve.

She doesn't want to pay, that's her problem. You work on it, it becomes your problem, you are the professional.

Last but not least buy a machine and freeze the pipe. Then again she'll need to pay a premium.


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

I suppose you are right Tango, if it broke open I wouldn't cut the pipe anyway.

I guess i should have just asked "can a jet swet hold back a flowing 3/4 pipe at 60psi".

And been done with the post


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ECH said:


> I suppose you are right Tango, if it broke open I wouldn't cut the pipe anyway.
> 
> I guess i should have just asked "can a jet swet hold back a flowing 3/4 pipe at 60psi".
> 
> And been done with the post


Then the answer is no. Take a look at the famous video to see hell unleashed with full pressure.

I own the watergate brand and used it only once, the other times it would of been great but there was too much spaghetti.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I look at this scenario a bit differently. I do a lot of work in apartments and condos. Yes, I know they are different in many ways, however you can’t dispute that a gate valve broken in the closed position servicing an entire unit is a plumbing emergency, which then gives me the right to shut down the entire building without notice and enter any unit that I suspect may have been effected.

Now most condos around here that share a meter are usually four to eight units. Sometimes every person in the building has a key to the unit with the meter. When they don’t I knock on the door of the meter unit before touching anything. If they don’t answer, I reschedule and have the customer to get with their neighbor. If the person is home I explain the situation and let them know there is a chance I might need to enter. If they’re ok with it I knock on every door.

As far as the original question, MACPLUMB777 is right, not made for pressure.

I have 1/2 and 3/4 on my truck, my Master has 2” and down. We don’t use much, but they come in handy once in a while. Before you use one to sweat a ball valve make sure it will fit through the valve. I learned that by experience.


----------

